# negative Googleoptimierung?



## realdave (18. Juli 2004)

Hi,

ich habe die Seite http://www.euroviva.de /*.com entworfen. Um bei Google besser gefunden zu werden habe ich die Schlüsselwörter in die Ordner und Dateinamen mit eingebaut, die einzelnen Grafiken habe ich nach den Schlüsselwörtern benannt und die Seitentitel ebenfalls.

Aber irgendwie hats nicht so recht geklappt - es ist eher so, dass das Ranking runter statt rauf gegangen ist.

Das einzige was noch geblieben ist: "bungytrampolin" - Seite 1 oben. (ist aber nicht die richtige Seite)

"bungee trampolin" dagegen ist irgendwo auf Seite 17 runtergerutscht

"bungee jumping'" gar nicht

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich machen kann? Eventuell die Optimierung rückgängig? Die Seite in Linklisten eintragen?

Gruß


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. Juli 2004)

Wenn du die Seiten selbst auch umbenannt hast, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass du wieder bei 0 angefangen hast.

Die ursprünglichen Seiten sind aus demRanking herausgefallen...die neuen müssen sich erst hocharbeiten.

Werden deine Seiten oft von ausserhalb verlinkt?
Wenn ja....diese Links sind wichtig fürs Ranking....informiere die Betreiber der linkenden Seiten über die neuen Adressen.


----------



## realdave (19. Juli 2004)

hmm, gestern konnte ich nicht mehr antworten - gab irgendwie Probleme mit der Administration...

Also, die Optimierung war dann doch etwas komplizierter - ich habe die AlteSeite noch im Internet gelassen - also wenn Google die noch gespeichert hat kommt man zu ihr. klickt man jedoch irgendeinen Link, so ist man automatisch auf der optimierten Seite.

Ich wollte nun wissen, ob ich mit der "Optimierung" wie z.B. den Dateinamen in: bungee_bungy_bungytrampolin_bungyjumping_bungeejumping_bungeetrampolin.html mir das ranking bei Google verbessert habe oder verschlechtert?

Grüße


----------



## Night Vision Worker (2. August 2004)

ist einwandfrei optimiert! schön!

das nennen der Keywords im Pfad und im "Alt-Tag" wird sich auf jedenfall positiv auswirken! *

zumindest tut es das bei mir und hat es auch immer getan*


----------



## realdave (2. August 2004)

Hmm, ok, ich dachte Goole erkennt solch eine optimierung eventuell als Spam.


----------

